# pics of Guangzhou, the host of 2010 asian games



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

**Guangzhou* 广州* * rank next to Beijing and Shanghai ,as the number 3city of China , It is the biggest city and the center city of southern china * 


* other thread you will be interested about guangzhou from jutin:*
my trip in Guangzhou Wuhan Shenzhen 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




some facts of guangzhou, come from a nice person big-dog


Guangzhou (simplified Chinese: 广州; traditional Chinese: 廣州; pinyin: Guǎngzhōu ; jyutping : Gwong²zau¹) is the capital and a sub-provincial city of Guangdong Province in the southern part of the People's Republic of China. It is a port on the Pearl River, navigable to the South China Sea, and is located about 120 km (75 miles) northwest of Hong Kong. 

As of the 2000 census, the city has a population of 6 million, and a metropolitan population of roughly 8.5 million (though some estimates are as high as 12.6 million) making it the most populous city in the province and the third most populous metropolitan area in mainland China. The official estimate of the metro's population at end 2006 by the Provincial Government was 9,754,600.

----------------------------------


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Guangzhou is a city has a long histoty, it used to be a little old in some city facilities ,but now it`s experiencing the biggest construction, here i only show you the latest pics of Guangzhou , let these pic help me to tell everybody what Guangzhou has done to prepare for the 16th asian games, guangzhou is working hard to do it, and guangzhou do it all for you!


2010 guangzhou welcome you !


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

the tallest TV tower under construcion,youwanna see it? you wanna have a panoramic view on the tallest TV tower in the world? come to guangzhou, get a amazing travel!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

nice pics! :cheers:

any of the 2010 Asian Games preparation?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of an awesome city :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

diz said:


> nice pics! :cheers:
> 
> any of the 2010 Asian Games preparation?




yeah so much, they are finishing the 258km`s subway systerm , and the systerm covers 80% of the stadiums,they are constructing the top level game facilities ,they got cleaner air for traveler, and all of these will ensure a convinence and comfortble Aisin game experience for guest visitors.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That 258km sybway system: it is complete new, or some km was existed?


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

That 258km sybway system: it is complete new, or some km was existed? 
__________________

yes it contains some already existed, but only a small part, maybe about one Q , and3Q are ``` you know ``` are "fresh"


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

aid some new pic， originally put out on a chinese forum.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Guangzhou is the 3rd biggest city in China?

PLS don't kidding me!


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

badguy2000 said:


> Guangzhou is the 3rd biggest city in China?
> 
> PLS don't kidding me!


In the mainland it is


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice skyline photo of the city 


jutinyoung said:


>


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

badguy2000 said:


> Guangzhou is the 3rd biggest city in China?
> 
> PLS don't kidding me!


normally, 
shanghai beijing guangzhou shenzhen, are 4 biggest city in china.


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Shenyang are the top 4 biggest cities in terms of area


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

badguy2000 said:


> Guangzhou is the 3rd biggest city in China?
> 
> PLS don't kidding me!




i am not sure about it, some times they say tianjin is the no3 in terms of popu and square , some times they say other citys such as chongqing , but conside from role of economy and the real population, i think, i guess, guangzhou is no3


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Nice skyline photo of the city


 thank you for support!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> normally,
> shanghai beijing guangzhou shenzhen, are 4 biggest city in china.


 yes , the legendary 4 top class citys of china:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos please


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> More photos please


ok, i will aid the nice pics the first time when i got them.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jutinyoung said:


> ok, i will aid the nice pics the first time when i got them.


I will wait for those


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

some new pics of guangzhou


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great city


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

new guangzhou railway station being under construction ,the project will be finished before end of 2009, and it will invole visitors into a very comfortble and conviniece journey durning and after the asia game period .


the pics were transfered from the thread started by youcao


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

new guangzhou railway station being under construction,


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

when guanghou new railway station finished ,it will be like this, a model of the project````


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

new railway station of GZ


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

can see some inside structer ```


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------

